

Carpool for Startup School - syed123

This saturday is going to be exciting.
Who is going to Startup school?
We can carpool. Please post if you are have ride available. Thx
======
pairing
I have room in my car from Palo Alto/Mountain View. Email in profile.

------
gkop
I am driving from SF and have room in my car. Email in profile.

